# JUST 4 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

I think I'm more excited to be home than I was leaving for Mexico! LOL 

I missed my puppy, and other members of the zoo sooooooo much!

Anyway Buster and Tucker come home on thursday morning!

No words can describe how excited I am... I know it's going to feellike an eternity waiting these last few days, but I do have lots todo!!!! 

Any suggestions on last minute purchases and the kid of hay I should use? Or on how to make time go by FASTER???? LOL

We have the cage, carry home, food, litter, lots of toys, litter box,hidey hole, excercise pen, water bottles and dishes, the hay we aregetting the night before.

TTYS,

a ver excited Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

The Countdown Begins! I can'twaitforTucker and Busterto gethome.

How do you make the days go faster? Hmmm....have the thinkabout that one. Keep yourself very busy? Sleep alot? 

I always suggest that people have some NutriCal on hand for theirrabbits. In case they go off their feed, need to stimulatetheir appetite, need a boost to their immune system, etc., it's good tohave around the house. It's considered a dietary supplementfor cats and dogs and you can pick it up at a pet supply store.




-Carolyn


----------



## Lassie (Feb 28, 2005)

Where did your bunnies go to? Delia


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm confused and really curious about what isgoing on here...please fill me in, I really want to know. I'mgoing away for almost the entire month of May (my best friend has beengoing through a difficult time and will be returning to LA then, so I'mgoing out there to spend some time with her and my boyfriend's bestfriend's wife is having a baby in late April so we are going to Hawaiifor the christening) and I'm going tomiss my zoo so verymuch. Last time I went away for 3 days and came home to Basilwith a blockage and a ferret with pneumonia -- it was crazy.

Even though I don't know what's been happening, I'm so happy for you tobe getting your babies back -- I know how hard it is to be away fromthose little critters.

Jen


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

Her babies are not yet old enough to come home (see the lil' guy in her avatar?) She'll be getting them this week


----------



## cirrustwi (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks m.e.!! I was baffled.


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

I just recieved the confirmation and we are meeting at 11:30 am on Thursday morning. 

Our breeder also gave me a picture of them both. They are now 8 weeks old.

I'm just soooooooo excited!

Any suggestions on hay?


----------



## SLRabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

I am so happy for you! They are both such gorgeous buns. 

~Nichole


----------



## Fergi (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't believe how adorable they are!! How cool is that, only a fewdays to go. They are just way too cute! Better lock them up tight fromall the bunny nappers on the forum!

For bunnies 2-6 months you should feed alfalfa hay because it has morecalcium than the other kinds of hay. Once they are mature you canswitch to a timothy hay or somthing similar.

Good luck and you better post a bunch of pictures!!

Fergi's mom


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for putting up that picture, I can never figure that out. LOL 

Oh gosh, you don't even know how many pics you will be seeing of these guys in the very near future!!!!

They are just sooo handsome, as far as the alfalfa hay, i'll pick it up on wednesday night. 

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!! AHG! HOW DO I MAKE TIME MOVE QUICKER????? LOL


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

_*BINKYING AROUND THE FORUM!!!*_

*Don't forget the camera!!!!!!!*


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm glad I'm not alone, we can waste time together! LOL

Well asfar as wasting time I've done the following...

took my dog for the annual check up

laundry

computer

and a nap...

But it's still only 6:30pm on Monday! 

ARGH!:X

What to do, what to do.......


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

_100 bottles of beer on the wall, 100 bottles of beer....._


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 28, 2005)

You can give them to me, then you won't have to wait anymore!!Such cuties! Beckie


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

They're so CUTE!!

I can't wait to see tons of pictures once you get them


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL

I've been waiting for this day before they were even born... Gosh it'sbeen like 4 mos. now! :?I wish the time would hurry up.


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 28, 2005)




----------



## SLRabbits (Feb 28, 2005)

Well hey, maybe we could throw a party to makethings go faster for us impatient people. I am countingdown the days to March 12th, hehe.

~Nichole


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Tick Tock * Tick Tock * Tick Tock * Tick Tock . .


----------



## lyndsy (Feb 28, 2005)

That's about it too! 

Very funnyLOL

Well one day done, now I just have to go to sleep...:?


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

(That's not all of it, the rest of it is..)


AAAARRRGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :X


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 28, 2005)

Sing my Tucker song to your Tucker when you get him. 

It's sung to the music of Rubber Ducky.

* * * *

Tucker Bucker, You're The One.

You make Play Time loads of Fun... 

Tucker Bucker, 

You're the Only One for Meeeeeeee...

* * * * *

TWO Tuckers on the Board. Yeee Hawww!!
They're Takin Over!

:dude: :dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 1, 2005)

They are adorable!!! The wait is going to be awful, but will be worth it in the end. 

Jen


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh my gawsh they rae some cute lookin Bunnies!!

There is nothing worse when you clock watch and are excited, good luck and have fun!!!!!!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

JUST3 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!

YAY! 

Carolyn I love that song, I always make up songs for my boys, (thezooonly consists of males:?) The zookeeper is the onlyfemale! LOL

We sing the name song with Katannah Bananna

and for daytona we sing to the tune of if you're happy and you knowit... but only use his name, and he spins in circles untill we arefinnished. LOL

the fish we use the Jaws theme song, because all he does is circle thewater looking for food all day, hence the name nibbler... 

So Tucker has a song, but what about Buster? The breeder was telling methat Buster looks out for Tucker, he's much more outgoing, and verybossy. 

Tucker is the shy silent type, he loves to watch his brother bounce allover the place, and they never sleep seperated...AWWWWWWWProbably won't last too long, but I'm keeping myfingers crossed and hoping my little heart out!

I was going to gget some last minute stuff done today but, HOLY MOLY!We got about 25 cm of snow over night, and I think we are supposed toget more today...:shock:

At least it happened now and not Wednesday or Thursday...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

HeyLyndsy,



You'll have to show them, if you wish, in the next rabbit show wedo in here.







Don't know what Buster's song could be.Didn'tBuster Brown have a song? Anyone old enoughto remember that? 

What two littleLoves they sound like. Do you have to travel a distance to pick up the boys?









-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, Buster Brown... I don't remember thatsong but I used to watch the show when I was really young. That wouldbe a great song, 

Anyone know how it goes?

We have to travel about 1 1/2 hrs to 2hrs...:?but they are well worth it!

LMAO, about the show... I would love to.They are* TWO* very handsome boys I must say.

-Lyndsy-


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> LMAO, about the show... I would love to.Theyare* TWO* very handsome boys I must say.
> 
> -Lyndsy-




Yes, I agree, _*WHOLEHEARTEDLY*!_







Two beauties with two very cool names! 

-Carolyn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Speaking of names, originally their names weresupposed to be, Buster and Blaze, or Pumpkin and Peanut. We decidedafter learning that they were both males that Pumpkin and Peanu werenot what we wanted.

I still wasn't totally happy with Blaze either though, so I asked thebreeder to keep an eye on them for me to watch thier littlepersonalities.

And that's where we got Tucker from... Tucker always seemed as thoughhe was all tuckered out... and well Buster was the one intoEVERYTHING...

So that's where their names came from... 

A little useless info for everyone... LOL


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 1, 2005)

They are so cute


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks lanna,

That's a great point... hmmmmmmmm

LOL 

Hows your wait going???? Any better, besides skipping days... LOL


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Speaking of names, originally their names were supposed tobe, Buster and Blaze, or Pumpkin and Peanut. We decided after learningthat they were both males that Pumpkin and Peanu were not what wewanted.
> 
> I still wasn't totally happy with Blaze either though, so I asked thebreeder to keep an eye on them for me to watch thier littlepersonalities.
> 
> ...




Not useless at all. I was wondering how you came up with suchcute names so quickly. It's hard to pick goodnames. Another reason why Tucker's such a great name is theway that they tuck themselves in. 

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Another great reason...

Is that why you picked Tucker or is it because of where you live?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

I actually just liked the name. Ididn't think about how he tucks himself until after I thought of thename. When I checked with a dear friend who is_very_ hard on names and she liked it too I knew it was aKeeper. You wouldn't believe how many names she nixed forCali. 

Have to admit that I like Buster just as much though.Actually, with some of the names that people are picking for theirkids, (Apple - Gwenith Paltro's baby; or Coco - Courtney Cox's baby),Ithink thepet names are better.



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

LMAO!



I totally agree! Some of the names out there are quite rediculous. Buster just sounds like a bunny name.

Buster Bunny!

I just ried shovelling the snow...:XNOT FUN! It weighs a freakin' ton!

Speak of the little devil...

(the little one beside him is not Tucker, it's one of their friends that is the same colour as Tucker)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Is that why you picked Tucker or is it because of where you live?




P.S. Just about a year ago, Buck and the Missus came up with a sign "Tucker Lane". 

When I babysat their2 rabbits when they went to Californiaand adopted Fauna from them, we decided that "Tucker Lane" now had apopulation, so we adjusted it to renaming my town toTuckerTown. I changed my profile to reflect Tucker Town.

A month of twoago, some other membersliked the ideaandadjusted their city name as I haddone.As they say, immitation is the bestform of flattery. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

They are JUST PRECIOUS!

Is it time to get the boysYET????



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

I KNOW! It seems like *FOREVER*!!!!!!:?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

It has been forever!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

_75 bottles of beer on the wall, 75 bottles of beer......._ :X


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Can you get them a day (Or so) early???

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

already tried that... her earliest day off is ThursdayI called her this morning!

a little off topic...

I just recieved a phone call about a Keeshond puppy lookig for a home,we have a 1 year old keeshond and the lady said how gorgeous and welltreated our dog is and wants to give it to us. (this is comming from mygroomer, well not my groomer, Daytonas...LOL) What to do what to do...So I called the lady and left a message regarding the sex, age, andreason for rehoming. 

My husband is going to FREAK! LMAO!

Even if we foster it until we can find a home...

Anyways, back on topic...

So is it Thursday?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

You're Nuts! You're husband's right!

Back to Thursday??

Dogarnit! I had hope. At least you tried.

Do you have everything now or do you still have to go out and shop?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

I need some hay, and white vinegar to cleaneverything up, as the cage was built and sitting empty for about 1 1/2mos. now... but my husband has my truck right now, it has 4 wheel driveand it's needed today... I'll go a bit later.

My fish needs a light, and my dog needs greenies... So I do have some shopping to do, but no car...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 1, 2005)

Put NutriCal on the list if you don't have italready. It's key in case they go off of their feed, need to stimulatetheir appetite, give their immune system a boost, and hassome ingredients similar to what laxatone has in it for moving thingsalong in their system.

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

It's on the list... We use it for the dog some times. (he gets a little backed up)


----------



## ariel (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh Keeshounds are absolutely beautiful!! We used to have one and it wasthe sweetest dog, mind you when they shed they shed huh LOL.

Ours was called Zsa Zsa we used to call her ya ya for her "cute pet name"

She was so loving and such a happy thing

Umm think you better soften your hubby up first with his favourite dinner or something and then tell him.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Problem averted!

The little pup has some families intrested in her now! And she shouldbe off in a few weeks!That makes me feel better, and it took allafternoon!

Well I have to get through tomorrow now, hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 1, 2005)

omgosh! that bunny laying on the bin looks like its eye is being poked out! LOL poor bun bun! lol

Cant wait till you Get Tucker and Buster! ::claps:: whoop whoop!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

I know. Our breeder said the play pile up. 

They all climb on one another. Crazy buns!


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL thats soo cute! but yet sad! LOL.. that poor bun it must hurt! LOL


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Lanna,

I know *EXACTLY* how you feel!

*ARGH!*

*:X*


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh poor you, I still have some shoppng to do, andI ahve to clean the cage out. But my husband is gone to the shop forthe rest of the evening, so it'll have to wait until tomorrow, now.

So I will have a busy day instore for me, YAY!

Then we get up, drop the dog off at my mums and go!

It's not long now!


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Well you're lucky aren't you? That doesn't help me at all....... LOL

Good luckwith the cage! I'm sure i'll talk to you tomorrow...

Until then,

- Lyndsy -


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 1, 2005)

Is it time yet?!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

I know, it seems time is just standing still. Youdo a load of laundry empty the dishwasher, and dust and vaccume andonly an hour has gone by... 

Such as life I guess...


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

42 minutes until it's TWO DAYS LEFT!!!

59, 58, 57, 56, 55, 54, 53, 52....


* tick tock * tick tock * tick tock * tick tock * 

C'Mmmmonnnnnnnn!!! :X

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!!!

I made it through another day!

Last one, and it's a busy one...

shop

clean out cage and bowls and bottles

and my friend is dropping her baby off for me to watch as well for the day!

busy busy busy!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

_48 bottles of beer on the wall........._


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

Days toGo!



Getting down there, but still not soon enough


days until the Party Begins!

Here's Tucker!







And here's Buster!






-Carolyn


----------



## sandhills_rabbits (Mar 2, 2005)

Congratulations! I am so happy that you'llfinally be able to welcome your little boys into your home!! Thepicture of them that you posted is adorable! It looked like there werequite a few buns in the picture.... how big of a litter was it thatthey came from?

Keep us posted on how the big day goes! You have got to be bouncing off the walls from excitement!!! 

 Annie


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

They were the only two from the litter the others are waiting to be picked up as well...

Carolyn thanks for putting up those pics, gosh they are cute aren't they? LOL 

Sandhills I most definatly will keep you posted on the day... 

Lana you're absolutly right, the day has gone by fairly qiuck. I did myshopping and now the little one is going down for a nap, so I willstart my cleaning.

Later on Lost the tv show is on, so I will be watching that and king ofqueens, while I help my husband biuld some magic for the ton of orderswe have.

Phew... let me catch my breath,

So all in all it's a busy one...:shock:

but, I'll keep poping in to see what's going on,

Lyndsy


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

I love their color.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

I was told when they were just tiny, that Tucker was a blue cream tort, and Buster was a cream agouti. 

I'm not too sure what that means, but they are cute! I'll have to putup the funniest picture of Buster, he has such the personality, thebreeder was telling me for weeks that he lays with his legs kicked out,and it is just the funniest thing she's ever seen a BABY rabit dobefore. (she said she's going to miss them the most, she's grown quiteattached to them)

I'll find it in my email and put it up for you!

Lyndsy


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

How cute is that?????


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 2, 2005)

Buster is just too much! What a face! Bunny-napping time! Just kidding...

Tomorrow is the day! I'm so excited for you!!! 

-Vanessa


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

That is so cute!!


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 2, 2005)

I WANT THOSE BUNNIES!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

You better have film loaded and ready for their first day home, Lyndsy.

How many other pictures are you hoarding over there?

-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

A few at least, did you want to see them?????? LOL!

Let me see what I can do...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

Ok, This is my Tucker scratching his imaginary itchyear!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's my Buster Boy...


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

and Buster falling asleep... and Tucker sayinh "hey bro, get up..."


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 2, 2005)

YAY!! TOMORROW IS THURSDAY!!! LOL... Tucker looks bigger than Buster! :shock: LOL.. they are soo cute! lol


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 2, 2005)

Nearly time, lyndsy - I think we are nearly asexcited as you are, lol. Enjoy tomorrow, and give thosebeautiful babies a kiss from me- Jan


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm so excited!! Please give them kisses from me too


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh I'm just soooo excited!

I just spoke to the breeder and everythings a go!

The boys have no idea about tomorrow, and their mum just had one more kit today, so they have a brother or sister... LOL

Today went by qiute fast I have to admit, with all the running around Ihad to do. Now I have my two favorite shows comming on, LOST, and Kingof Queens. Then it's off to bed, and up at 8 am, off by 9:30 and backby 2-3pm! So keep watching there will be updates!!!!!! LOL


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

Well *TODAY IS THE DAY!!!!!!!!*

I couldn't sleep last night. I was tossing and turning in mybed ALL night! I had to get up to keep from driving y husbandNUTZ!

I just ahve to get the carry cage out and put some hay in it,fill up the wter boottle with filtered room temp. water, grab a toy,and GO!!!!

I vaccumed out and washed out all of their stuff yesterday. Just to make sure it was perfect for them!

I'm just so excited the day finally came Carolyn, it finally came!

*WOOHOO!*


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

IT'S HERE!!! 

If I had smileycentral on this machine, I'd be throwing all kinds of parties right now.

So you'll get back with them at what time????

Oh, Punkins don't know how much their Mom already adores them and how long we've waited for them.

It took forever, but Thank God, the day is finally here!

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2005)

Sounds like Christmas! 

Rainbows!


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

I know I know!

I posteed some more pics of them last night for you!

There's one of Tucker scratching his imaginary ear... LOL

And a couple of Buster!

I'm hoping we will be back around 2/3:00 in the afternoon! 

When we get back and settled I'll let you know how they are!

I woke up with the worse head cold imaginable! But nothin'is gonna stop me today from getting those cute baby boys! It's beenlong enough! LOL


----------



## ariel (Mar 3, 2005)

They are all gorgeous!!! Can you hug Buster extra tight for me and kiss his little head right at the bottom of his ears!!!!

Have fun!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I know I know!
> 
> I posteed some more pics of them last night for you!
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you are probably on your way home?

I can't wait to hear how everything is going 

Jenn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> I'm hoping we will be back around 2/3:00 in the afternoon!








It's3:00. Do you have the Bunnies inside?

(Wonder if there's a time difference between you and me.)





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

*WE'RE BAAAAAACK!!!!*



I would just like everyone to know that, *THEY ARE EVEN CUTER IN RABBIT!*

We got home about an hour ago, and they have just settled in.They have met the whole family! When we stopped to pick our dog up atmy mums, they got to meet my mum, her boyfriend, her dog, and our dog,Daytona!

Needless to say they are tired, and sleeping as we speak! 

They had a sniff around, dropped some cocoa puffs, and to my surprise did some awesome air flippy things...

So I think they are settling in just fine. They had a great bigdrink when we got home, some hay, and lots of food.(about half a dishalready):shock:

You can tell they love eachother VERY much as they do nothingalone! If Buster does something, Tucker is right behind!LOL

Gosh, I'm sooooooo happy, sick, but happy!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrads!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 3, 2005)

So glad to hear from you as we sat around waitingfor your post. Glad they are fine and settling in.You take it easy now, and give them our love. Lucky you andthe bunnies!

Rainbows!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> ...and to my surprise did some awesome air flippy things...




Sounds like you saw a 'binky' there (description is in the Cheat Sheet). 
Congratulations! That's a sign that they approve of you and their Home. 

I would normally tell you to take a nap along with them, but I knowyou're no where near being able to sleep at this point since they'refinally home. 

Oh give them both lots of kisses from me. Can't wait to hear more.

It's time to start their own thread of pictures so we can start outfrom Day 1 with you. So Psyched, Lyndsy!! Icouldn't be happier for you or them.





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

Well in the short time they have been home, I have found out that, Tucker is a DIGGER! and Buster is an eater and a sleeper!LOL

Bunnies are great!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 3, 2005)

Congrats!!

I can't wait to see pictures when you get a chance 

Jenn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll work on that tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Well in the short time they have been home, I have found outthat, Tucker is a DIGGER! and Buster is an eater and a sleeper!LOL
> 
> Bunnies are great!




Tucker Tucker Tucker...a busybody already, ey? 

So Buster's a Lazy Bones, ey? 

I can feel your excitement, love, and joy over the computer lines. I'm So Thrilled for these Two Lucky Boys!











-Carolyn


----------



## mambo101 (Mar 3, 2005)

Better get a big lock on the door for those bunny nappers.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

Shhhhhh,Mambo!!



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

They're halarios Carolyn!

Buster tries to sleep and Tucker charges at him full force! LMAO

They each have a seperate hidey hole, and Buster has learned that hehas to go all the way to the back ans curl up into a ball. If hedoesn't then Tucker who is almost twice the size of Buster, will ramhim! This is entertainment all on it's own! I think this is where I'llbe for the night! They are just too funny to stop watching! Are all newbunnies like this???? So active, and doing "binkys" so soon, or aremine just really odd???? LOL

Everytime they drop a cocoa puff I put it in their litter box, but Ijust realized they are having some trouble getting in it... I think Ineed to make some modefications! LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

Not all new bunnies are like that. Somewill run and hide. Sounds like you're going to have yourhands full. You're in for a great night. They soundlike they're so happy and are already adjusted. 

This is great news!! They know that they hit the Jackpot!





-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

That isn't even putting it midly...

For Katannah's bday he got a worm CAKE!

For Daytona's bday he got a dog birthday cake...

at christmas they each get more presents then my brother and sister (12&amp;10yrsold) wrapped!

Do bunnies like to rip open wrapping paper??????


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 3, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> Do bunnies like to rip open wrapping paper??????



I heard that they do,LOL


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 3, 2005)

Lyndsy, I'm so happy for you! It's so great that everything is going well! 

So jealous!! I want new baby buns! Hope to see new pictures soon!

-Vanessa


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

well veggie cakes and wrapped gifts it is!

LOL


----------



## cirrustwi (Mar 3, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> Areall new bunnies like this???? So active, and doing "binkys" so soon, orare mine just really odd???? LOL


My bunnies were all a little different. Basil hadn't beenhandled much, so she was really shy. Sage was out and aboutand doing binkys immediately! Daisy wanted all kinds ofcuddles as has Elvis. Orion was kind of a mix between Sage'santics and Daisy's cuddles.

Congratulations! New bunnies are so exciting.

Jen


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 3, 2005)

YIPPEE, the boys have arrived. I am so pleasedfor you, Lyndsy, and for Buster and Tucker too. They sound as if theyhave made themselves at home already. I think you are going to have anexhausting few days ahead of you


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> well veggie cakes and wrapped gifts it is!
> 
> LOL




Oh My Goodness! :shock:


If you do that, STAND BACK. 


So, what're they doin now?

-Carolyn


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Mar 3, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> _100 bottles of beer on the wall, 100 bottles of beer....._


LMBO! i started that song on the bus on the way to our first scholasticbowl meet, lets just say.......the teacher wasn't too thrilled. 

Ellie


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

Oh guess what I got tonight???????

A lick on my toe!

They are already chinning EVERYTHING! One rubs one thing and the other is right behind to rub it over again...:?

Buster by far is the more adventurous one.

and Tucker does NOT like it when you put him back in his house after a free run... He chews the bars of the cage...:shock:

They've only been here a few hours and I already haved had to learn *thier *rules... LOL

They have had a full bowl of food and working on number two, and I justchanged their water too, as they like to put things in it!

Has anybody ever had levels in thier cage with new bunnies? The boyshaven't yet ventured up... Although they thought nothing about runningout the cage door to free time... LOL I was wondering if eventuallythey will make it up there?

Tucker is chewing on the chloroplast on the door of the cage because I made them go in thier cage... What a saucy boy!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 3, 2005)

lyndsy wrote:


> Oh guess what I got tonight???????
> 
> A lick on my toe!
> 
> ...



Sounds Just Right. 


Licks: Kisses of Love and Acceptance. Rabbits don't kiss - you know what. They kiss because they mean it.

As to Tucker: You Have Met Your Match! 

*giggles*

Welcome to My World!



-Carolyn


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 3, 2005)

Well they definatly haveattitudes!:XThis is the faces i'm getting right now! Myhusband and I just had them out and about, all was fine UNTIL thedreaded BEDTIME!!! 

They were both falling asleep while playing, but niether of them wanted to go to bed...:?

Funny little things aren't they? and hungry too... we're half way through our second bowl already! 

Good news is, they pee in thier litter box, but leave little pooseverywhere else! but they already pee ONLY in thier litter box! I'mimpressed!

My breeder rocks. She did all this extra stuff with them for me, sheheld them lots, socialized them with people, and other animals, shetrained them to pee in a litter box... how awesome is she? I think mostof the reason they are adjusting so well is becasue she spent so muchtime with them.

Anyway, I'm EXHAUSTED! 

See you in the morning,

Lyndsy


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 4, 2005)

I am so happy for you. Your boys are Gorgeous. Ijust want to scoop them up and run away lol. I am so glad all arehappy. I love happy endings I mean beginnings. Am trying to waitpatiently for more pics. Must have more cuteness.



Tucker

Buster

lyndsy

Tina &amp; Apollo


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 4, 2005)




----------

